# Employment > Freelance Listings >  Art Handler - Contract Based - Philadelphia, PA - 1/19/21

## Atelier FAS

Please see the job listing for Art Handler - Contract Based with Atelier Fine Art Services in Philadelphia
.
Link to job posting: https://www.philaculture.org/what-we...ntract-based-0

Please feel free to apply to the position by emailing us at resumes@atelierfas.com and writing "Art Handler - PA" in the subject line.

----------

